# dv7-4152ef 10.7 possible ou pas merci d'avance



## nrv59 (18 Octobre 2011)

bonjour a tout le macmonde 

tout et dans le titre je voudrait savoir je pourrai mettre qu'elle installation en 10.7 et surtout si vous connaisez quelqu'un qui a deja reussi sur cette ordi ou avec la même config 


alors voila avec siw ce qu'il me dit 

carte mere

(Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC)
Summary ManufacturerHewlett-Packard 
Model144B 
Version65.35 
Bridge North BridgeIntel Havendale/Clarkdale Host Bridge Revision 02 
South BridgeIntel HM55 Revision 05 
CPU Name Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz 
Cpu SocketSocket 989 rPGA 
Max CPU Speed2266 MHz 
Memory Maximum Capacity8192 MBytes 
Maximum Memory Module Size[unknown] 
Memory Slots2 Memory TypeDDR3 
System Slots ISA0 PCI0 AGP0 VL-BUS0 EISA0 PCMCIA0 
ExpressCard0 MCA0

proc

Summary 
Number of Physical Processors1 
Number of Cores per Processor2
Number of Logical Processors4 
CPU #1 Intel Core i3 350M 
CPU Name Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz CPU Code NameArrandale 
VendorGenuineIntel 
Number of Bits64 
Instruction SetMMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, ET64, XD, VMX, EST 
Platform NameSocket 989 rPGA
RevisionK0 
Technology32 nm 
Original Clock2266 MHz 
Original System Clock133 MHz 
Original Multiplier17.1 
CPU Clock 2266 MHz 
System Clock133.0 MHz 
QPI Link2394.7 MHz 
Number of Cores2 
Core #1 Speed1197.4 MHz Multiplier9.0 
Core #2 Speed1064.3 MHz Multiplier8.0 
Turbo Boost Not Supported 
Virtual TechnologyDisabled 
SLAT Supported 
Hyper Threading Enabled 
Cache 
L1 Data Cache2 x 32 KBytes 
L1 Instructions Cache2 x 32 KBytes 
L2 Cache2 x 256 KBytes 
L3 Cache3072 KBytes

carte graphique
Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series 

Carte réseau
Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet (NDIS 6.20)


en attente de reponse merci a tout ce qui fon marcher l'underground


----------



## nrv59 (19 Octobre 2011)

Up personne na d'idees


----------

